# Beloved Sita



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Less than 2 hours ago I put my girl down. I held her head and gave her all the love I could muster as the vet gave her the shot. "Thank you Sita, Thank you!!! It will all be OK now baby girl..I am so privileged and grateful to have had you!!"
She struggled with a herniated disc and severe spondylopathy for several years. It has been a difficult decision. At stake: her dignity and well being.
We did her favorite things the past two days....went tracking, to the golf course and park for a "run" ; many treats. Friends visited, we all reflected. Tears and some laughter

Rosewood's Hot Tamale "Sita" February 6, 2000 ~ March 26, 2008

Sweet Sita was my first dog and phenomenal teacher. She was a challenging dog at times due to temperament issues and fear. She worked hard with me and overcame many of those issues. Together we achieved her AKC CD. Very close to certify in tracking several times. SHe was a Delta Pet Partners Therapy dog for several years and certified through TDI. She joined me regularly at the Nursing Homes where I worked. SHe was a princess and perhaps Queen; so prim and proper.
This is a letter a former patient wrote about Sita...Below also is a photo of that same woman (who signed a release for web-posting)hanging out with Sita







[/img] 








[/img] 







[/img] 







[/img] 

The house is quieter. My heart is heavy, but I know I did the right thing by setting her free.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. She was obviously loved by many - such a good girl. I know I can't ease your pain, but I hope you know myself, and many people on this board understand your loss. Again, I am so sorry.

Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry about losing your girl. You gave her the last best gift, and she is greatful to you, have no doubt. You gave her a wonderful life filled with love and purpose, and she helped others through their dark times. She will always be in your heart, as you are in hers.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hugs to you.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a fantastic letter to a wonderful girl and her mom - The photo says it all - you and Sita brought more hope to that woman's life than anyone else was able to do and I'm sure there were many others also. Rest in peace, Sita - good girl.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of Sita, not only did you lose your first dog but as you so aptly stated, your "teacher." The letter was a fitting tribute and as for the picture, it says a thousand words. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

My condolences to you. That was a lovely letter and the picture tells it all. Your Sita was special.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The letter and pictures are a beautiful tribute to Sita and those whose lives she touched. Sita was certainly a very special girl, you're lucky to have known her. My condolences to you and those who loved her.







Rest in Peace beautful Sita!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sarah, I've thought of you all day knowing what you were facing with your beloved Sita. The letter is beautiful and I'm sure it means the world to you. Sita is healthy again and will be safe with all of those who have gone before her. I'm so sorry...

Sita, I know you'll see your mom again some day, so until that time, watch over her. Run free and healthy, sweet girl...

_We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan. ~ Irving Townsend

_


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for sharing the letter and photos, I was all choked up reading such kind words from the lady. Cherish your memories of a wonderful dog.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I know you're grief-stricken, so ignore the first two lines of this little poem. The rest holds true:

_Grieve not,
nor speak of me with tears,
but laugh and talk of me
as if I were beside you...
I loved you so.
'Twas Heaven here with you. 
-- Isla Paschal Richardson _


"It was Heaven here on earth with you." I have no doubt that Sita would tell you exactly that if she could speak right now.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.. I know how much you must be hurting right now, but it will get easier







RIP sweet Sita.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

A beautiful tribute. She was loved very much.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear you lost your Sita.







I lost my first GSD at the age of 8 also to a spinal cord problem. RIP Sita.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.








Sita.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a loving tribute. You have a lot to be proud of with Sita. It sounds like she not only touched your life, but the lives of so many others. I am sure she will never be forgotten by those fortunate enough to have known her. *HUGS* Rest in Peace, beautiful Sita.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was obviously one special girl.

Thank you for taking the time to share her with us.








Rest in Peace Sita


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sarah, I am so sorry for your loss. I know how very special Sita was to you and to those she helped as a therapy dog. 








Sita


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I thought about you all day yesterday. 

Sita was a very special and much loved girl. She touched many with her life and will live on your heart and mind forever. 

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl.







Sita


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Thank you for the thoughts and PMs. Wow it has been so tough. The doubts, tears, then periods of clarity. What just happened? Eight years flashed by so quickly. Thanks all, thanks


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Sarah'sSitaThank you for the thoughts and PMs. Wow it has been so tough. The doubts, tears, then periods of clarity. What just happened? Eight years flashed by so quickly. Thanks all, thanks


So true. I lost Phoenix 6 months ago Friday and he was 8 years one month and one week. I still miss him horribly.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sarah, I am sorry for your loss of Sita.


----------



## mmmontgomery (Jul 13, 2004)

Sarah, I am so sorry for your loss. Your message was a wonderful way to honor and memorialize Sita. Eight years is not so long - but then only forever would be long enough and that's not for us in this life. Hopefully there is indeed time to be together again at the Bridge.

With my prayers for peace and comfort at this sad time,


----------



## Mustangs49 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sorry for you loss. I lost my boy a month ago because of spinal paralysis & I too have 2nd guessed myself. She knew how you loved her & her dignity is important. Takes a lot of love to put their needs 1st. She'll be looking out for you.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Sita brought love to many. She truly earned her doggy wings. My thoughts are with you. I am sorry for the loss of your beloved girl.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

I'm very, very sorry for your loss and pray for you.

Beautiful Sita, rest in peace!!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello Sarah,

To add my signature to my post was tasteless. 

I beg your pardon for that. I simply forgot the disable "Add Sign".

Leika 11, Philippines


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I picked up Sita's ashes today....still so much heartache......


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's hard. In time I come to remember the good times hard upon the sorrow - now, several years since the last one died, with most dogs' memories there's more a sense of good times and laughter and less of the sorrow. 
That they can bring so much joy to us in their short lives....


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

sarah, i am so so sorry hon, i am really sorrry for your loss. 
bless you both, RIP blessed Sita


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss.

RIP Sita


----------

